# Chihua-olichs Anonymous: I think I have a problem!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Once upon a time, I was browsing puppyfind.com...and once upon a time there was a boy. He had a chihuahua mix. So he was predisposed to recognizing their awesomeness.

It was in the early stages of dating my then boyfriend, now fiance. I came across a tiny cream colored puppy. My heart jumped. I forwarded the link to my boyfriend with the simple statement "I can has?". He responded: "You can has".

So the next weekend we got her. We named her Oakley. And the next weekend we got engaged. We are soon to be married. 

Time passed, and it was clear...Laurel, the older chi mix, did not want to play with puppy. Had no interest in puppy. And just. wanted. to. be. left. alone. So it was decided in the fair land that another addition might be a wise one to entertain the young lass puppy.

The breeder that Oakley came from announced that momma was pregnant again expecting a litter. We had interest in the litter...but in the process, I began to talk to a few other breeders. I have always secretly had a dream of showing a dog. She was willing to work with me to get a show puppy...a gift, really. Because most (exhibitors or show breeders) won't sell puppies of this quality to a novice. So we placed a deposit on little Moose.

He joins the family next week.

Oakley's momma just had her puppies. One of the boys is jett black with a white stripe on his head. I have always wanted a black chihuahua. But...really, it's ridiculous. We'd have four dogs then. Tell me we don't need four dogs. Tell me that having a collection of chihuahuas to love and to play with is too much. Tell me four is too many.

I have a problem...I want this little black baby and he was just born today. Do I forgo my deposit on Moose? I love Moose already! And I know he will most likely show beautifully, whereas I know for a fact Oakley's momma's puppies are not show quality, just beautiful little pets.

Oh oh. I have a problem. :-/


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

No, no, no... there is no problem..lol We have 9, count them, Nine, chis.. and there is enough room, food, and love for every single one of them....The only thing that stretches us a bit at times is the vet bill.. If we can handle 9, then 4 should be easy.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I gave up a deposit on another puppy when I found Zoey......Follow your heart....


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

ummm wrong place to be..we haven't admitted we're 'oholics yet... we'd just enable you...LOL I'd go for adding two....LOL


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

If you can handle having 4 its not too many, but having 3 puppies at the same time may be a lot. I have 2 chihuahuas and a dane. I am PINNING for another dane. If the opportunity presents itself... well lets just say I don't have amazing willpower  
BUT if you aren't equipped to handle all the possible vet bills, the increased food cost (which now having a dane is laughable to me haha), and the time dedicated to properly training 4 pups, one of which will also need to go to handling classes and such to be shown then I personally feel if you are interested in showing you should get Moose. You're blessed that the breeder is entrusting you with a good show prospect with out a longstanding relationship, and if you are interested in showing, then you may as well start now. 
Also I think breeders should really only breed show quality health tested dogs anyway, and while pet quality dogs are 100% as good as show, I just think breeders should be working to better the breed and it sounds like Oakley's breeder isn't breeding dogs to the standard. I personally would support Moose's breeder, plus you have a deposit on him and you are attached. After Moose, just make your next show pup a black (or tri)!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OH you have to get moose! Did you post pics of him the other day? And if you want to get this gorgeous newborn black pup, I say get him too, if you are financially able then why not?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that I missed the pictures of wee Moose. You and he belong together--if you want a possible show prospecty. I wanted a black chi too. And I didn't get one. A breeder told me that sometimes God picks the pup for you.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmmmm.... I have 3 border collies. Always wanted a little lap dog. Was bored and pursuing petfinder one day. Saw Lilo. She was perfect... everything I wanted in a small dog. Surely she would already be adopted. I decided to email and ask. Nope, she was available. But did I really need a 4th dog? Nope. Did I want Lilo? YES! So I decided that there was always more love to go around and adding a chi to my house would be negligible... So home she came and I don't regret it a bit!

If you can handle 4 dogs, the time, money, vet bills, etc then go for it!!! Sometimes our hearts lead us to the dogs we need, not necessarily the dogs we want. 

Olivia


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

This is my fiance's chi mix Laurel:










This is my current puppy, Oakley:









She will be small...3.5 lbs if I am lucky. She is beautiful, but way to thin and tall to fit the breed standard. At 3.5 lbs she is 8" tall and 9.75" long. She is beautiful to me. BUT the little black puppy comes from the same mother with the same build.

At this moment, she is doing exactly what I have always hoped a chi would do...this:










This is Moose (whose name I am not set on):





























The third puppy is only 1 day old...and so I don't know what he will look like or if I will be able to get him! I think my mom wants him =(


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I personally think Oakley is a gorgeous Chi & I'm sure he'll fill out a bit more in the next several months. Saying that, I can't say four is too many. We went from one to foùr in less than a year. The first three were in just five months but we had each potty trained before bringing another into the house so it wasn't hard at all having so many pups in the house at once.

So I'm no help really. If you have the love, money, patience & time for four I say go for it - especially since you'll have time to housebreak Moose before the little black pup. 

Good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd say have both. Your'll forever be thinking 'if only' if you dont. I'm pining for another one to at the moment, I'm sure she is out there somewhere.........


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww well one if never enough! if you have the money and resources for it then why not? I wanted my Kiki soo bad and it took me a few months to convince my friends who were moving away for her to stay with me and my chis! but i got her in the end!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I say follow your heart.
Chi's are one of the few breeds of dog that you can get more then one puppy at a time and not have a total disaster.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Once upon a time, I was browsing puppyfind.com...and once upon a time there was a boy. He had a chihuahua mix. So he was predisposed to recognizing their awesomeness.
> 
> It was in the early stages of dating my then boyfriend, now fiance. I came across a tiny cream colored puppy. My heart jumped. I forwarded the link to my boyfriend with the simple statement "I can has?". He responded: "You can has".
> 
> ...



Kristi-- because it's your birthday, and because so much has happened since
you wrote this thread, I thought I would bring it back to the top today 
You've had so many changes in your life and with your Chi's... I thought you
may want to re-read this and smile. Happy Birthday!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Kristi-- because it's your birthday, and because so much has happened since
> you wrote this thread, I thought I would bring it back to the top today
> You've had so many changes in your life and with your Chi's... I thought you
> may want to re-read this and smile. Happy Birthday!


LOL I totally DID smile! Tooo funny.

We DID get Trigger, the little black puppy. He in no way was what we needed but now is everything we need, funny how that works out. LOL and we have a Bryco and a Leah and an Ivy :daisy:, and soon a Beijing.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> LOL I totally DID smile! Tooo funny.
> 
> We DID get Trigger, the little black puppy. He in no way was what we needed but now is everything we need, funny how that works out. LOL and we have a Bryco and a Leah and an Ivy :daisy:, and soon a Beijing.


and a wedding! and a home! and dog show successes and plans for the future! You go girl :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh yeah I got a hubby too  LOL hopefully no people babies for AWHILE though


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

"I can has?" that made me LOL  sounds like something i would pull . hahahaha Nice one!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you end up getting the show puppy as well?


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

This made me smile - I have no desire to show any dogs, but I would still love a houseful of chi's. The "I can has" cracked me up. I always ask OH by saying "one more?" with big puppy dog eyes & he knows exactly what I am talking about 

Oh and Happy Birthday Kristi - is Beijing a birthday present to yourself?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chihuahuas = Potato Chips
You can't just have one..... or two... or three........


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

jan896 said:


> Chihuahuas = Potato Chips
> You can't just have one..... or two... or three........


You are a gal after my own heart. That is my own motto Jan! Chico is handsome, reminds me of my Chico who is at the bridge now! He was a big boy (15pounds) with a bigger heart!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

So, tell me about Beijing? (love the name....not surprising) and what happened to Moose? Happy Birthday, BTW.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> So, tell me about Beijing? (love the name....not surprising) and what happened to Moose? Happy Birthday, BTW.


Beijing is a little LC bitch I will hopefully bring home next month sometime--her breeder is super busy so I am just waiting patiently for all the stuff to be done in order to get her.

Little Moose died at 10 weeks the night before I was supposed to get him. We don't know why or what happened...I am glad it was while he was still at Susan's rather than at my house but it really sucked!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Beijing is a little LC bitch I will hopefully bring home next month sometime--her breeder is super busy so I am just waiting patiently for all the stuff to be done in order to get her.
> 
> Little Moose died at 10 weeks the night before I was supposed to get him. We don't know why or what happened...I am glad it was while he was still at Susan's rather than at my house but it really sucked!


Oh my that's horrible! He was so darling.  That's the part about breeding pups that I couldn't get over. The loss and grief is just too much. 
But onward to happy things. Can I assume that Beijing is black and white?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Oh my that's horrible! He was so darling.  That's the part about breeding pups that I couldn't get over. The loss and grief is just too much.
> But onward to happy things. Can I assume that Beijing is black and white?



I wish she was black and white! No she is cream and white...lol. Apparently my signature color...I don't even like it!


----------

